

Facebook finally admits to tracking non-users - tmoretti
http://www.firstpost.com/tech/facebook-finally-admits-to-tracking-non-users-133684.html

======
ivan_ah
Would having manual DNS overrides in /etc/hosts prevent them? Eg:

    
    
      127.0.0.1  www.facebook.com
      127.0.0.1  facebook.com
      127.0.0.1  connect.facebook.net
      127.0.0.1  facebook.net
      127.0.0.1  ads.facebook.com
      127.0.0.1  ads.ak.facebook.com
      127.0.0.1  ads.ak.facebook.com
      127.0.0.1  creative.ak.facebook.com
      127.0.0.1  creative.ak.fbcdn.net #[textads]
      127.0.0.1  static.ak.fbcdn.net
      127.0.0.1  www.static.ak.fbcdn.net
      127.0.0.1  login.facebook.com
      127.0.0.1  www.login.facebook.com
      127.0.0.1  fbcdn.net
      127.0.0.1  www.fbcdn.net
      127.0.0.1  fbcdn.com
      127.0.0.1  www.fbcdn.com
      127.0.0.1  static.ak.connect.facebook.com
      127.0.0.1  www.static.ak.connect.facebook.com
    
    ?

------
moioci
Note this is from November, 2011.

------
cookies98
disable browser cookies

